
Dockerizing an Angular app made easy - 5igm4
https://medium.com/@tupone.mattia/dockerizing-an-angular-app-made-easy-e0e3bb55a39c
======
chairmanmow
What's the point of this? Angular App is just a webpage once it's all built,
so you bundled it with nginx, a webserver and served it. Not really sure why
this article was written or how it pertains to Angular, it's just using docker
to serve a webpage - kind of fluffy.

